# Here Is Another One.....



## Sigh1961 (Aug 25, 2016)

Any guess as to what year this LeTour is? Asking $75.  It is up near where I have to go pick up my wife from the airport this weekend.


----------



## Sigh1961 (Aug 25, 2016)

Based on what I can see in the catalogs, it is likely a 74.  The chrome looks like it might be completely shot...


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Aug 25, 2016)

Probably a 74.

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1971_1980/1974_13.html


----------



## Metacortex (Aug 25, 2016)

I concur, everything I see says it is a 1974 (first year for these) model.


----------



## schwinnman67 (Aug 28, 2016)

Could be 74-76...they used Opaque Blue all 3 years.


----------



## Sigh1961 (Aug 28, 2016)

I forgot to throw the bike rack in the trunk when I left on Saturday, and the wife said I couldn't put it in the back seat....


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 28, 2016)

Sigh1961 said:


> I forgot to throw the bike rack in the trunk when I left on Saturday, and the wife said I couldn't put it in the back seat....



If that means you didnt get it, you weren't missing much. I suggest at this point you start searching out perticular bikes that spark your interests rather than whats just popping up cheap. Look thru pictures and catalogs and find something you really like and hunt that one out.


----------



## Sigh1961 (Aug 29, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> If that means you didnt get it, you weren't missing much. I suggest at this point you start searching out perticular bikes that spark your interests rather than whats just popping up cheap. Look thru pictures and catalogs and find something you really like and hunt that one out.



But I like them all!  Saw a truck going down the street with a load of stuff that included what looked like a mid 70's brown Collegiate.  Almost followed him to see what it was, but decided that might come off as a little creepy.  I have four bikes that need various levels of restoration already, so I am going to slow down unless I see something too sweet to pass up.


----------

